# Sewing Machine Problems



## Starburstfox (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey all, I've searched just about everywhere trying to find an answer as to why my sewing machine can't sew through fur, so I figure this is the best place to ask since I haven't had much luck finding anything elsewhere.

So first a few things about my machine(s)
My current machine is the 3rd machine I've owned now, they've ALL had this same exact problem, so obviously I'm doing something wrong. I've even bought that crazy expensive super heavy-duty singer machine that is shown sewing through yardsticks and it still did this exact same thing.

My current machine is a Singer Start, the cheapest machine because as I figured I would have this problem again so I didn't sink a lot of money into a new machine. Here's my machine: http://www.joann.com/singer-1304-start-sewing-machine/14311898.html

It's literally BRAND new , I've had it for less than 48 hours.

So to the point ... Basically what happened when I try to sew is .. I'll get everything set up properly how it should according to tips and videos on the internet, including setting the tension dial a bit higher for fur, and using a normal thread and not a heavy duty thread as I've heard that can jam machines easily. I'll put the fur under the needle, put the presser foot down and start to sew, the needle will go in and about 2-4 times and then the machine instantly locks up, and no matter how hard i press the peddle it's literally so jammed it wont budge. So I have to basically rip the material from the machine as there's a bunch of thread all tangled up underneath the fur, so I'm guessing it has something to do with the bobbin? But I'm not sure.
I've even tried sewing thin material like normal cotton and etc, to no avail .. It does the same exact thing, freezes and jams.
I've checked to make sure there isn't anything clogging up the bobbin area, also I believe my bobbin is threaded correctly, I watched a video on it even to make sure it was correct. 

If anyone can please help me on this it would be much appreciated, I'm getting so frustrated I've gone through 3 machines now and keep having the same problem  
Thanks


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like your tension is messed up or your bobbin is wound wrong. I would also check to make sure the machine is threaded right, which would effect the tension.
A side note, the low end machines at Joanns are crap. We always had returns on them when I was there.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 14, 2015)

You really shouldn't adjust the bobbin tension - reset it per the instructions. Make sure your bobbin is in place correctly and you're bringing the thread  out under the finger. My wife's machine had the same issues and it took us a while to get it to sew again.

Something else  - get it to sew regular material first before attacking your fur. "Ripping" the material out of the machine is detrimental to the lifespan of the machine.

HTH


----------



## SewingStuffs (Apr 14, 2015)

Ive encountered the same problem with my own sewing machine when it comes to sewing fur, cotton, you name it. When it happens to be, its because I threaded the machine either incorrectly, or skipped a step in the threading process. But I agree with Kellan, get the machine to sew thinner fabric before trying the fur again. It will also be easier for you to tell what is causing the thread to bunch up.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 15, 2015)

Also, make sure your needle isn't dull, bent or broken on one side at the eye. And, make sure the needle is installed with the proper orientation, i.e. the flat on the needle is facing the right way. All of these things are critical for proper sewing.

When you get time, let us know of your progress. We're here to help, if we can.

Kel


----------



## Hutch (Apr 15, 2015)

Two other things that could be possibly causing it (I call that bobbin vomit) is the bobbin thread isn't pulled up through the machine before you start sewing. You should have two threads coming out of your machine before you start. 
The other thing is that you may be leaving your pressure foot up. There should be a knob in the back or side of your machine that lowers your pressed foot that holds your fabric in place. Just make sure that is down and pressing against the for before you sew it. 
I have had super cheap machines in the past and they see through fur no problem. I think the machine just isn't wound right sorry.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 15, 2015)

Sometimes when my domestic machine starts bunching up the thread on the bottom, I just gently take it out and set everything back up to start fresh. I make sure the thread has several inches out of the bobbin and needle. Lower the foot, and hold onto the thread while you guide the needle down into the fabric (do this by moving the wheel only, not the pedal) make a few stitches by turning the wheel. Then try using the pedal... very gently. Move slowly. That always works for me when I have to use that machine (usually I use an industrial at my shop).


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

Buy a new one. C:


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Apr 17, 2015)

Check your bobbin. Sometimes if it's wound sloppily, the thread catches and it gets knotted like that. 70% of the time when my machine jams, it's because of the bobbin.

Also, with fur, if you're not doing this already, make sure that the fur is pushed inward from the edge. That way, when you sew, there's little chance of it getting stuck in the fur and getting all messy. (and you have to do less picking when you turn whatever you're making right side out!)

Lastly, use a purple sewing needle (I honestly can't remember exactly what it's called, but it has purple at the top of the needle). It'll be good enough to get through fur and fleece. It's the only sewing needle I use in my machine.


----------

